# Heat Press Burning Nylon Bags: HELP!!



## chlab

Please help. I am trying to print my graphics on nylon bags but it is melting them and burning a hole through them. I am using Tailor dark transfers and am so frustrated. Has anyone had success with this? If so, is there a specific paper I should be using? What temp and time do you set your press for so it won't melt the nylon?

I've got to get this figured out in the next day so any help would be appreciated!

Thanks!


----------



## Twanabee

Nylon can not take more than 310F for very long. What are you using for time and temp.?


----------



## chlab

I was using 330 for 12 seconds. Should I dial back the temp some more??


----------



## Nick Horvath

Are you sure it's nylon and not some type of vinyl bag?


----------



## rrron

Suggest checking a Product distributed by Specialty Materials called Thermo Banner. Manufacturer for application such as yours with Nylon bags. Low heat, short press times. Check out www.jsisign.com. Look under heat applied vinyls, cut vinyls, thermo banner. Hope this helps.


----------



## cristymariel

Hi, I just got an order for printing on nylon cooler bags. Did you have a problem with the heat on this type of bag?


----------



## rrron

Christy...the Thermal Banner Product from Spercialty Materials is designed for that type of product. It requires low heat and minimum heat setting. Check out www.jsisign.com they have it


----------



## redleader

I've been using MDP Nylex and sometimes CAD CUT Nylon Vinyl both are great quality. However, I've been using a foam pad and it's starting to stick to the bag and warp the shape of the bag stretching the vinyl. Is a teflon pillow better or is it pretty much the same?


----------



## Twanabee

Use teflon....the foam pad will melt and your in trouble. You can put a piece of teflon sheet over the foam to protect it if you do not have much need for the pillow.


----------



## binki

It depends on the grade of nylon but pretty much nothing will stick to it anyway. Even the nylon friendly materials fall off over time. That is one of the few things we just embroider and don't touch with heat.


----------



## redleader

Bought a teflon pillow and a grip flex pad from Target and has resolved all the nylon bag issues. Grip pad is a fantastic piece of equipment can't recommend more highly.

Thanks for your advice guys


----------



## Lrux Collection

Hope this helps:

How To Apply This Heat Transfer
Time: 7 Seconds
Temperature: 300 F
Pressure: Firm (8-9 on Hotronix or 50-60 psi on Automatic)
Peel: Hot (Remove paper carrier immediately)


----------

